# Befehle wiederholen



## Flaset (22. Sep 2012)

Ja hallo liebes forum,

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie man Befehle wiederholen lassen kann


----------



## Gast2 (22. Sep 2012)

```
while (bedingung) {
  // deine Befehle
}
```
Oder wenns in zeitlichen Abständen sein soll, dann bspw. mit nem Timer.


----------



## Flaset (22. Sep 2012)

was soll ich bei Bedingung schreiben


----------



## Gast2 (22. Sep 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du erreichen willst. Wenn du 
	
	
	
	





```
while (true) { ... }
```
 wird die Schleife unendlich oft wiederholt.


----------



## Flaset (22. Sep 2012)

ja es soll unendlich oft sein =)


----------



## Flaset (22. Sep 2012)

Das geht  jetzt aber

werden dessen können keine anderen Befehle ausgeführt werden


----------



## gst (22. Sep 2012)

aha, wirklich sehr interessant ...


----------



## ARadauer (22. Sep 2012)

Stichwort Threads... willst du jetzt bei jedem Schritt eine Frage im Forum stellen? Ich würd dir empfehlen, einmal ein paar Grundlagen zu lesen, sonst wird das sehr mühsam...


----------

